# New Grizzly Router Table



## jdolan (Jun 30, 2010)

I am a new member and would like to know if anyone has seen the new table Grizzly is selling in their new catalog. It is on page 367. Not even on the web yet?? They are calling it a presidents special and selling it for $121. Any opinions from the experienced members would be helpfull. I am hoping to buy a Milwaukee router with the built in height adjustment.


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

That does look like an interesting find. I can't post links yet, but you can look up the model number T10432. And they have a link to the catalog page that has a more detailed description of the table top. 
I, too, would be interested if anyone has actually seen one in person. 
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

T10432 Router Table with Stand
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2011/Main/367

Loooooks like a great price ,I'm a big fan of Grizzly..but I don't see the shipping charge that they just about always show with the price of the tool.

+++++++

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21295

==========


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered one. total shipped is $146.65. Thanks to op, jdolan, for his post. I had been looking at table tops/fences and just forgot about Grizzly. I did google the model number and found a short discussion on it at bt3central dot com. (I still can't post links). Under discussions/tool talk, thread titled "Grizzly router table T10432", dated Jan 4, this year. Seems this one is identical to one MLCS is selling for a little more money without the stand. I'll keep my fingers crossed, 'cause my router is a big Freud 3 1/4 hp.


----------



## scrubzz (Dec 23, 2010)

I am looking hard at this one also - give us your review of it when it arrives please


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

Got an email from Grizzly. Table is backordered. Won't ship til March 1. But I'll get back to you when it arrives.


----------



## sanart (Oct 18, 2009)

Pretty awesome price for a really decent looking table. Impressive. Not at all surprised it's on back order.
Thanks to the OP for the post.

Art.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

holmgren said:


> Got an email from Grizzly. Table is backordered. Won't ship til March 1. But I'll get back to you when it arrives.


So, did they charge your credit card already?


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> So, did they charge your credit card already?


No, they have not.


----------



## jdolan (Jun 30, 2010)

It's been a while since members started ordering the Grizzly table. Can anyone give a review? Can it handle a big 3 1/4 like the Triton?


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

I've had mine now for a couple of months. The fit and finish on the table is excellent. I am very happy. The insert opening is a little small for the big Freud. I have to turn it 45 degrees for the handles to clear but it's no problem. The insert is fine, it is identical to the one Harbor Freight used to sell pretty cheap. But it's plenty strong. I used the one from HF for over a year and no sagging. The fence adjusts very easily. Overall, I am pleased.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

holmgren said:


> I've had mine now for a couple of months. The fit and finish on the table is excellent. I am very happy. The insert opening is a little small for the big Freud. I have to turn it 45 degrees for the handles to clear but it's no problem. The insert is fine, it is identical to the one Harbor Freight used to sell pretty cheap. But it's plenty strong. I used the one from HF for over a year and no sagging. The fence adjusts very easily. Overall, I am pleased.


Hi Mary - glad to hear you're happy with the table. I doubt there are many tables that big Freud will just drop in. I have to turn mine about 45* and tilt it about 30* to get it into a 9-1/4 x 11-3/4 hole


----------



## bobrien1775 (Jan 22, 2013)

I know this is an older posting, but if anyone that has this router table can post an update on what they think of it, I'd be curious to see how it has performed over the past couple years. I'm looking at purchasing my first router table, but I don't want to spend a lot of money until I can determine how much I'll use it.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

The T10432It's a perfectly good table. I've had mine since early Nov though haven't used it as much as I had hoped with other projects (honey do's) taking priority. I've had a couple warranty problems, but Grizzly has handled them expeditiously. One of those problems was the insert warped. While I replaced it with an aluminum version, just because I could, Grizzly also supplied a replacement that I will be using for a smaller router. The other was a cosmetic situation that really had no bearing on the operation. I've also added a Router Razr. It's a nice size, fairly heavy with a solid fence, decent stand that I've added a shelf and with reasonable care, should last many years. IMO, good bang for not too many bucks.

A couple more reviews LumberJocks Woodworking Reviews @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Also, like others said, you do have to mount most routers at 45* - but that's not any problem as it IS a standard ~9x12 inch insert and the router bit wont care and my guess is that almost any table with that standard dimension insert would need the angled tool too


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, forum members have bought hundreds of these tables. They are a good choice.


----------



## bobrien1775 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Time To Buy My First Router Table*



Mike said:


> Bob, forum members have bought hundreds of these tables. They are a good choice.


From all my research on this forum and on the manufacturer websites, this table looks like an excellent product for someone like me. I can always upgrade down the road. Thank you very much for your feedback. This is such a great forum!


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

bobrien1775 said:


> From all my research on this forum and on the manufacturer websites, this table looks like an excellent product for someone like me. I can always upgrade down the road. Thank you very much for your feedback. This is such a great forum!


I just ordered one of these today, Hope everyone is still happy with theirs. I also picked up a power switch to put on the table from woodcraft. Anything I need other than that? I have an older sears router that I got off craigs list , It was hardly ever used according to the seller, it had the owners manual and case still with it. 

GregC.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, I swap out several different routers in this table; it is a more comfortable working height for many of the people who stop by my place. As a rule you would find the big Triton installed in my table but Bosch 1617's and the Milwaukee 5625-20 spend time there as well.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just used mine a couple days ago - still a great product and deal. I did change the plate for an aluminum when the original warped in several directions but Grizzly sent me a new one when I emailed a "complaint" to them so have put that one away for a second router (in my dreams:haha


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike said:


> Greg, I swap out several different routers in this table; it is a more comfortable working height for many of the people who stop by my place. As a rule you would find the big Triton installed in my table but Bosch 1617's and the Milwaukee 5625-20 spend time there as well.


Hey Mike,
Thanks for the comment on the types of routers you have on the table. How important is it to have a router capable of a 1/2 inch shank? Mine only takes 1/4 inch shank router bits but does have a speed of 25000 rpm.

Greg


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Does the Grizzly router table have a standard insert plate? Would a rockler router lift work in it?

Greg


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

GregC. said:


> Does the Grizzly router table have a standard insert plate? Would a rockler router lift work in it?
> 
> Greg


Rockler lifts don't fit anything but Rockler/Bench Dog tables. They do sell a template for making the opening in your own table top.

The Grizzly table uses a steel plate for router mounting, do doubt anything else would fit without modification.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

GregC. said:


> Does the Grizzly router table have a standard insert plate? Would a rockler router lift work in it?
> 
> Greg


My clone takes a standard plate.

Carba-Tec® Router Table Insert Kit : CARBA-TEC


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Huh Duane? The Grizzly T10432 uses a phenolic plate.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> Huh Duane? The Grizzly T10432 uses a phenolic plate.


Ok Mike, I stand corrected! Don't know why I was under the impression it was steel! What are the exact dimensions of it Mike? I know they list it at 9 x 12. Guess being its phenolic, it would almost be worth building a new top for it at that price.


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike said:


> Huh Duane? The Grizzly T10432 uses a phenolic plate.


Mike,
Do you know if this table (Grizzly brand) can handle the heavier 3+ horsepower with the 1/2 inch shanks? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have only ever used my Triton TRA001 in my table for years and no problems with the generic plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, I will get the exact measurements for you today.

Greg, The Triton TRA-001 and Milwaukee are both 3+ hp models. No problems so far.


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks you guys for the info on the bigger router, got my Grizzly router table delivered today. Still in box, I had another project I had to get done tonight, will un-box tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey,
I got my grizzly table put together tonight. Pretty nice set up. The fence is not perfectly 90 degrees to the table top but I can use a wood shim if I need to. I also ordered the Triton TRA001 and the Infinity professional 7 pc router bit set. I should be good to go when they come in. Any tips on mounting the Triton to the phenolic plate on the grizzly table?
Greg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe the plate has 'alignment' rings on the back to help centre the router to the plate. If you are going to be using guide bushings in the plate, I would get a centering kit to make sure the router is 'spot on'.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

You don't want to use the rings on the back side they are not dead on.

This is a one time thing most of the time but it must be done right the 1st. time, to start with pickup 1/4-20 x 3/4" Pan head screws from the hardware store and 4ea. 1/4-20 x 1 1/4" long screws,cut the head off the 4ea. 1 1/4" long screws, once you have the heads off chuck up the screws in a drill and grind one end to a sharp point.

Now screw the sharp point screws in to the router base by hand,with the sharp points sticking up/out 
Now install a inlay brass guide in to the new mounting plate,use it to line up the router to the new plate...take a hammer and tap the base plate,this will mark the plate ,just a center point tool.
Now drill the marks out with a 1/8" drill bit now flip the plate over and on the front side drill the holes out to 1/2" HOLES but not to deep about 1/8" deep will do,now drill the holes out for the screws just over 1/4", this will let you move the plate around a little bit to line it dead on center...

You can buy a line up tool but why put the money out for a tool you will only need one time,the inlay will do the same job and you can use it over and over..


Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

==






GregC. said:


> Hey,
> I got my grizzly table put together tonight. Pretty nice set up. The fence is not perfectly 90 degrees to the table top but I can use a wood shim if I need to. I also ordered the Triton TRA001 and the Infinity professional 7 pc router bit set. I should be good to go when they come in. Any tips on mounting the Triton to the phenolic plate on the grizzly table?
> Greg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, Bj. That is probably the easiest way to set the router to centre.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

The alignment rings on the Grizzly are close tho not very accurate for setting up a router. I used a $4 DeWalt centering cone and pin (Home Depot has/had them) which uses a 1/4 chuck. That too has its drawbacks as the cone will slide easily down the shaft as it has no locking set screw but it does work if you use care or a pair of Vise Grips to hold the pieces in place. One caution with mounting that router in the Grizzly table is that you may have to angle it to fit the nominal (semi-standard?) 9x12" hole in the top.


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Greg
> 
> You don't want to use the rings on the back side they are not dead on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, sounds like you have done this before. What about the hole needed for the above table height adjust tool that comes with the Triton?

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Greg

Your Welcome and yes a time or two.
" the above table height adjust " Once you have the others holes drilled out take the black plate off the router and fix it to the new mounting plate then drill out the hole,,,,,once you have that done put the black plate and the stock screws and your new line up screws you just made in the box the router came in for safe keeping..

===
hi


GregC. said:


> Thanks for the tips, sounds like you have done this before. What about the hole needed for the above table height adjust tool that comes with the Triton?
> 
> Greg


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys,
I was down in the basement this morning messing around with my new grizzly router table and for the life of me I cannot get the fence 90 degrees square to the table top. The problem is one of the sides of the table is dead on and the other is slightly warped, so if I adjust the side that is slightly warped it throws the other side off. If I don't do anything than I will have problems when routing end grain on taller boards that need to ride along the fence. Every thing is fairly square on the fence until I tighten it down with the knobs then the extruded aluminum fence takes the contour of the table which is warped. 
Also the split fence cannot be lined up parallel to each other, One is off about .010 to the other. I simulated running some square boards across where the router bit will be and the wood catches the fence after the bit, If I want to do a 1/4 round then after the bit the board will hit the opposing fence. What to do. I messed around about 2 hours trying to true everything up but when I do something to correct it then something else is out of whack.

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Call Grizzly Monday and I'm sure they will ship you one more at no charge,have them check it b/4 they ship it out.

====






GregC. said:


> Guys,
> I was down in the basement this morning messing around with my new grizzly router table and for the life of me I cannot get the fence 90 degrees square to the table top. The problem is one of the sides of the table is dead on and the other is slightly warped, so if I adjust the side that is slightly warped it throws the other side off. If I don't do anything than I will have problems when routing end grain on taller boards that need to ride along the fence. Every thing is fairly square on the fence until I tighten it down with the knobs then the extruded aluminum fence takes the contour of the table which is warped.
> Also the split fence cannot be lined up parallel to each other, One is off about .010 to the other. I simulated running some square boards across where the router bit will be and the wood catches the fence after the bit, If I want to do a 1/4 round then after the bit the board will hit the opposing fence. What to do. I messed around about 2 hours trying to true everything up but when I do something to correct it then something else is out of whack.
> 
> Greg


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

I also set my table up last night (thanks for all of the advice guys)... I used the Rosseau kit to line it up, and dont regret buying it. I followed the advice of the instructions to line up the router to the plate, and use a mallet to lightly tap it, to leave the indentations on the plate to drill by. This turned out to be a little more of a pain in the butt than I thoguht it would be. The plate is pretty tough, and i ended up applying more force than I really wanted to. I think if I were to do this again, I would likely put some painters tape (or something akin) over the area where the points of the screws will be marking.... the idea is that the points would penetrate the tape to mark the drill site, rather than searching for divots in the plastic. I think it would just make it a bit easier... however it might not work out that way in practice. 

Do you all have any tips for squaring the fence quickly and accurately? I am very inexperienced, but everytime I moved the fence, I was spending what seemed like an inordinate amount of time resquaring it. :/


----------



## GregC. (Nov 17, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Call Grizzly Monday and I'm sure they will ship you one more at no charge,have them check it b/4 they ship it out.
> 
> ====


OK called Grizzly back and they said to ship table and stand back to them. They sent a pre-paid UPS label for me to put on the box. They said they were sorry I was not happy with the router table.

Then I went to my local Woodcraft and bought the Kreg table and stand. Yes I paid a little more but in the end, did I ? I now have a table that is flat and true and a fence that is dead on 90 degrees to the table top. Much happier now. thanks for everyone's feed back but this table was just not meant to be in my basement.
Greg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Do you all have any tips for squaring the fence quickly and accurately? I am very inexperienced, but everytime I moved the fence, I was spending what seemed like an inordinate amount of time resquaring it. :/


What are you trying to square too?

The beauty of the router fence is that it does not have to be square to anything, as long as it is 90° to the table surface.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> What are you trying to square too?
> 
> The beauty of the router fence is that it does not have to be square to anything, as long as it is 90° to the table surface.


Thanks James, I wasnt thinking! Unfortunately, that is not unusual!


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> What are you trying to square too?
> 
> The beauty of the router fence is that it does not have to be square to anything, as long as it is 90° to the table surface.


... and then that's not even a 100% necessity with a work piece that's not very tall and as long as the router is perpendicular to the table.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

trav said:


> Thanks James, I wasnt thinking! Unfortunately, that is not unusual!



Don't worry...my first router table was a Triton with micro-adjusters. I wasted sooo much time making sure the fence was dead on the rulers.....:sarcastic:


----------

